# نتيجة الشهادة الاعدادية جميع المحافظات 2010



## بنت القديسين (10 يونيو 2010)

يعلن منتدى كنيسة مارجرجس بالسنطة نتيجة الشهادة الاعدادية جميع المحافظات 2010
ونتمنى للجميع التفوق




​​


:download:


http://sg-es.own0.com/html-h4.htm​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جداا الرب ينجح الجميع
​


----------



## بنت القديسين (10 يونيو 2010)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى
جدااااااااااااا استاذ بشرى على مرورك الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*كنت لسه بدور علي موقع الوزاره

عشان اجيب نتيجه بنوته جارتي

ميرسي ليكي كتير بنت القديسين​*


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

ممكن نتيجه الجيزه
ميرسي


----------



## سعيد نصيف (13 يونيو 2011)

ممكن النتيجة   رقم الجلوس   78924


----------



## سعيد نصيف (13 يونيو 2011)

برجاء الرد بسرعة    نتيجة الشهادة الاعدادية   بالبحيرة   2011 
رقم الجلوس 78924


----------

